# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Eremitas >  Pagurus cuanensis

## Filipe Pacheco

Eremita pequeno, de apenas 4 cm, castanho com o corpo coberto de "pelos", muito resistente e tolera grande diversidade de temperaturas...a sua distribuição é no Atlântico Oriental.

----------

